# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Medusas en el Mediterráneo

## Luján

Os trigo fotos y datos de dos especies de medusas que hemos visto en el Mediterráneo este año.

La primera, en el Delta del Ebro, hace ya unas semanas. Vimos tres ejemplares de _Rhizostoma pulmo_ (Macri, 1778).

La Guía de Naturaleza Blume dedicada a Invertebrados y Organismos Unicelulares dice:

_Rhizostoma octopus_; sin. _R. pulmo_ (Acalefo azul, aguamar)




> *Descripción*: Estas medusas presentan una umbrela bastante abombada, cuya pigmentación comprende desde un tono blanco pálido hasta azul intenso. En cuanto al diámetro, la proporción máxima asciende a los 90 cm. El borde se subdivide en numerosos lóbulos de pequeño tamaño (hasta cien) parecidos a flecos. Los ocho lóbulos bucales desarrollados se can anastomosando unos con otros, de ahí que únicamente las zonas inferiores se conserven como partes independientes.
> *Hábitat y distribución*: Se distribuyen por las zonas costeras de la región atlántica europea, así como por el Canal de la Mancha, y por la parte norte y oeste del Mar Báltico.
> *Generalidades*: Esta medusa no se encuentra con tanta frecuencia en Europa central como las que se han descrito anteriormente. Ello se debe a que es una especie propia de aguas templadas, hallando su límite norte de distribución en el Mar del Norte. Por ello, a partir de este punto sólo se presenta de forma esporádica y dispersa. Llama, sin embargo, la atención el hecho de que también los pólipos sólo se encuentren hasta el Mar del Norte. Tampoco se trata, en el caso de las medusas del Mar del Norte, de animales arrastrados desde el Canal de La Mancha. Si las medusas de gran tamaño resultan arrastradas, la umbrela dura y resistente se va descomponiendo poco a poco, y el embate de las olas la rompe en múltiples pedazos. Se alimentan de plancton tanto vegetal como animal. De manera parecida a _Aurelia aurita_, este animal, cuando alguna preza le roza la umbrela y al superficie bucal lobulada, despliega sus dispositivos urticantes recubriendo seguidamente la captura con una secreción. Posteriormente la conduce por las franjas ciliadas hasta los minúsculos orificios bucales. En el curso del desarrollo de la medusa, la parte bucal lobulada experimenta un interesante proceso de transformación: primero hay ocho lóbulos bucales todavía separados alrededor del orificio bucal, más tarde estos lóbulos crecen, fusionándose entre sí con lo que solamente por las juntas de las adherencias o soldaduras quedan libres unos minúsculos orificios que se designan como secundarios a través de los cuales ingieren las sustancias nutritivas.


Ahora las fotos:

Como escala, la huella de Luna.

----------


## Luján

Otra especie de medusa vista en el Mediterráneo, esta en las costas saguntinas, y más recientemente es la _Cotylorhiza tuberculata_ (Macri, 1778).

La guía Blume anteriormente citada dice de esta especie:




> _Cotylorhiza tuberculata
> _
> *Descripción*: La umbrela de esta especie es un conjunto bastante plano, pese a que, por la parde del medio, sobresale una cúpula de forma muy abombada. El borde se subdivide en 16 destacados lóbulos, que a su vez aparecen divididos en flecos. El color de la umbrela oscila entre el marrón amarillento y el marrón verdoso. Los tentáculos rizados de la boca, parecidos a los de _Rhizostoma octopus_, aparecen fundidos entre sí. Entre cada uno de los dos cuellos rizados se destacan unos pequeños tentáculos, provistos por el borde de una cabeza de color rojo violeta armada con una célula urticante. La umbrela alcanza hasta 35 cm. de ancho.
> *Hábitat y distribución*: Se trata de una forma típica de aguas templadas, tanto de zonas costeras como de alta mar. En las costas europeas sólo se da en el Mediterráneo.
> *Generalidades*: Al igual que _R. octopus_, esta especie se alimenta de microplancton, que ingiere a través de los numerosos orificios bucales secundarios. Asimismo, estos animales llevan a cabo migraciones verticales a través de la columna de agua. Con las tempestades se precipitan hasta el fondo, para protegerse de los embates del mar.


Las fotos:

dos ejemplares del mismo tamaño, aproximado. Vimos otra más pequeña dentro del agua.






























Dos fotos más y un vídeo en el siguiente mensaje

----------


## Luján

las fotos que faltan:






El vídeo:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos y el vídeo Luján. De la _Cotylorhiza tuberculata este verano cuando fui al Mar Menor vi a montones. No todas de ese tamaño, casi todas del tamaño de un puño, había otras que era difícil cogerlas con un cubo. Hasta llegué a pisar alguna.

Saludos_

----------

